# Horizontal Router Jigs



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

Horizontal Router Jigs
I want a horizontal router jig and I am considering the Woodhaven 6010
versus the JDS multi-router 101L.

Has any one seen an evaluation of these two machines?
Are there equivalent machines on the market?
Accuracy and repeatability are important,
The JDS looks like a better machine but is it worth the extra money?

I have a Leigh FMT that I would be willing to trade for the right machine.

Dick


----------



## Gimmo (Mar 10, 2013)

I got the MLCS horizontal table with angle table combo but I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet. It is not the best build but the price was more reasonable. Setting ut up to get exactly the set you had b4 could be a challenge. I'm sure after some use time with it you would get better at it. I do not have enough post so it would not let me post the site for it, easy to find if you google it.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

delmirj said:


> Horizontal Router Jigs
> I want a horizontal router jig and I am considering the Woodhaven 6010
> versus the JDS multi-router 101L.
> 
> ...


you can make pantorouter from plans from woodgears.ca
you can check his youtube channel


----------



## ChopperJeff (May 15, 2013)

I've had the JDS multi-router for 25 years. I still consider it the most important joint machine in my shop. 

Jeff


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jeff. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Jeff, happy to see you join our community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.


----------



## ChopperJeff (May 15, 2013)

Thanks James, John and Ross!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a JDS Multi-Router for sale with accessories at the following link 

North Carolina Woodworker

Not mine! I have no connection to the seller other than also being a member of ncwoodworker

Charley


----------



## spereira (Jan 19, 2014)

*first post on 80/20 extrusions*

Hello everyone,

This is my first post so forgive if I don't have everything down.

I'm in the process of building a horizontal router/mortising machine built from 80/20 extrusions and their UMHW linear motion track.

The design isn't mine I've taken it from another woodworking site.

I saw this thread on horizontal routers and thought I'd contribute.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Steve.


----------

